# Compact Tractor 6-hole Rear Wheel Interchange ?



## ck27kioti (Oct 6, 2020)

I have a 2009 Kioti CK27. It has 15-19.5 construction type tires, I think they're called "R-4".

The wheels have a solid center, with 6 lugs.

So, what other common tractors have this same wheel ?

Had a flat, out in the woods yesterday. Looking to buy a spare tire/wheel. Doesn't have to be in great condition. Just needs to hold air & get me back home, when needed.

Priced some new tires. Well over $300. Out of the question.

Couldn't even find any new or used wheel, for any price.

Surely a Kioti 6-hole rear wheel is not a one-of-a-kind wheel that will fit nothing else on the planet, is it ?

Hey, just for a spare, I could even use an ag tire, if it's anywhere near the same diameter.

Is the Kioti a super rare & now obsolete brand for which there are no used wheels available ???


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you measure the center hole diameter, and the bolt hole diameter / spacing, I'm sure you may have luck with aftermarket replacement wheels. 
Another option would be to keep an eye on the tractor salvage sites like tractorhouse.com for any kioti wheel and tire combo's that may come up. There was one the auctioned off for $30.00, it seems, last year.


----------



## ck27kioti (Oct 6, 2020)

Measured. Not even inches. Has to be metric.

From what I could find, the bolt circle is called a 170mm. Also referred to as 6.69", or 6 11/16".

The center hole is said to be 5.32".

If what I found is correct, some of the Kubota compacts have this same rear wheel specs. All the Kubota wheels I saw were 2-piece. The center bolts to the hub/axle. And the rim bolts to the center section. I suppose that if I had the complete assembly it would work on my Kioti ???

The 24" ag tire is a little taller than the 15-19.5 R-4 tire. But, it would work for a spare. If this is correct, there should be a usable Kubota wheel somewhere in my area, I suppose. So, does anybody know, for sure if the Kobota wheel, with the same b.c. & center hole size will work on my CK27 ?

Any other tractors made in S. Korea or India that have the same metric size ? 

Just don't understand why this wheel info is not readily available online. It's taken me many hours to find what little info I've found.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ck27kioti said:


> Just don't understand why this wheel info is not readily available online. It's taken me many hours to find what little info I've found.


Do you have the Kioit Parts Manual for your machine? 

*KIOTI* *Tractor* is a division of DAEDONG. Kioti USA can be reached at: 
6300 KIOTI Drive Wendell, NC 27591
Phone: 1-877-go-kioti

Have you reached out to a Kioti dealer in the area too?

Yes, $300 seems high, more than a trailer tire and rim. 

With Yanmar's anything that is a compact John Deere fits our machines. And yes, those are metric wheels and rims too. 

IF this thread is moved to the Kioit section you may get better responses. 

Other than Tractorhouse.com, look at the largest tractor salvage place in the USA in KY. https://www.japanesecompacttractor.com 

Ag R4 tires are mainly the type for 4WD. The chart below is from the Firestone Ag & Forestry division.


----------



## ck27kioti (Oct 6, 2020)

Yeah, I just looked at the owners manual. It shows the tires that were available, which were 9.5 x 24 Farm, 15-19.5 Ind, & turf tires.

Nothing mentioned about the wheels.

But, I really don't need any more info about the Kioti wheels. I know now that they are metric, 6-hole, 170mm or 6.69" or 6 11/16" b.c., and the center hole is aprox 5.32". 

It seems that used Kioti wheels are extremely rare. Therefore, what I now need to know is: What other tractor brands/models use that exact same wheel ?

As I've probably said, I don't care what color it is, or if it's a 1-piece or 2-piece wheel. And it doesn't matter what type of tire is on the wheel, as long as it holds air. It can even be a few inches taller or shorter. It will be used only just to get the tractor home, rather than having to leave it in the woods or in the field, if I have another flat.

Now, it would be great to have a real nice spare exactly like the one that goes flat. But, I can see that would probably cost in the $800 - $1000 range, for a new tire/wheel + shipping.

So, I'll just settle for something that will get the tractor back home, even if it's green, or yellow, or red, or whatever.

Do those Yanmar wheels have 6 holes, with the 170mm, 6.69", 6 11/16" bolt circle ???

Sold a New Holland back in 2007. I'd bought a new R-4 tire & wheel for it. Can't remember the name of the dealer. I think the tire & wheel were both Titan brand, IIRC. Seems that the dealer was advertised as one of the biggest Titan dealers in the country. Seems like maybe it was in the Midwest. Can't remember, for sure. It arrived from the dealer mounted, ready to install. Never needed it. Best I remember, the total cost was only maybe a little over $300 for tire, wheel, & shipping. Things change.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ck27kioti said:


> Yeah, I just looked at the owners manual. It shows the tires that were available, which were 9.5 x 24 Farm, 15-19.5 Ind, & turf tires.


Are the tires sizes listed here the same?
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/006/5/1/6512-kioti-ck27-dimensions.html


----------



## ck27kioti (Oct 6, 2020)

Just found a 15-19.5 R-4 tire on a yellow 6-hole JD wheel. Only $250. But, it's in Ohio. And, I don't know yet if the 6-hole JD wheel will bolt to my Kioti hub/axle.

It's on the machinerypete.com site. 

https://www.machinerypete.com/details/wheels-tires-tracks/galaxy/15x19-5/19915661

I'll now do some more searching for what b.c. the 6-hole JD wheels have.


----------



## ck27kioti (Oct 6, 2020)

" Are the tires sizes listed here the same?
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/006/5/1/6512-kioti-ck27-dimensions.html "

I think the manual showed 2 different ag tire sizes. One was 9.5 x 24.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ck27kioti said:


> Just found a 15-19.5 R-4 tire on a yellow 6-hole JD wheel. Only $250. But, it's in Ohio. And, I don't know yet if the 6-hole JD wheel will bolt to my Kioti hub/axle.
> 
> It's on the machinerypete.com site.
> 
> ...


What model of JD tractor was it? And what is your general area to see if we can locate one for you within an hour or two drive? 

There are Yanmar tractors that match the John Deere's as Yanmar made the JD compact tractors for over 40+ years. That's the reason why I gave the WKY salvage link too.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

How about All States Ag

https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/un...res/front-rims-wheels/6-bolt-hole-wheels.html 


Ah a JD 3038E uses 15-19.5 R4 tires. You will need to figure out the center hole.


----------



## ck27kioti (Oct 6, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> How about All States Ag
> 
> https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/un...res/front-rims-wheels/6-bolt-hole-wheels.html
> 
> ...


----------



## ck27kioti (Oct 6, 2020)

Again, my CK27 Kioti has 6-hole wheels, with a metric 170mm bolt circle. The b.c. is also sometimes called a 6.69" or a 6.693" or even a 6 11/16". The center hole is called a 5.32". I haven't seen it listed with it's metric number. 

So, I simply want to know what other tractors, if there are any, use that exact same 6-hole x 170mm b.c. wheels, with a 5.32" center hole. ????? 

So far, I've only come up with 2 solutions. 

(1) Make a center section & weld it into a wheel which has some other pattern center. 

(2) Use an 8-hole 170mm b.c. 1999-2004 Ford dually wheel. The 2 studs in the Kioti axles will fit into any 2 opposite holes in the 8-hole wheel. That would probably get the tractor home. Or, I can add a couple of holes, in order to use 4 fasteners. The 16" tires would be much shorter than the 15-19.5 R-4 tires. But, again, this is only for an emergency spare, just to get the tractor home. 2 miles is about the farthest it ever gets from home. 

Just think of this as one of the space saver spares that come in many vehicles. They're only meant to be used in an emergency situation.


----------

